# sanakenttä "hosua"



## n8abx9

Taas tuli eteen monta sanaa, jotka tarkoittavat melkein samaa asiaa, mutta ein ole suinkaan varma. 

Kaikki nämä verbit vaikuttavat tarkoittavan (muun mu "tehdä jtak (liian) nopeasti ja pintapuolisesti ja sen takia ei tarpeeksi hyvin":

hosua
huitaista
hutaista
hoppuilla
hätiköidä
hätäillä
hutiloida
söhlätä
koheltaa
kohkata
Kysymkseni ovat
a. kuuluvatko kaikki nämä verbit tähän merkitysryhmään?
b. millaisia eroja tai merkitysviivahteita ryhmässä löytyy?
c. puuttuvatko muita verbeja tai sanontoja, jotka tarkoittavat hosumista?

Kiitos!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kyllähän nämä kaikki verbit merkitsevät samantapaisia asioita. Rajanvetokysymys. Vastaavasti muitakin saman kaltaisia verbejä varmasti on, ja niitä voidaan myös improvisoida.

Merkitysten erot ovat osittain makuasioita. Tässä omia selityksiäni, joku toinen voi nähdä asiat eri tavalla:

_hosua_: kun ihminen hosuu, tekeminen on tarpeettoman nopeaa ja lopputulos voi siksi olla huonolaatuista. Ajattelisin, että hosuminen ei johdu niinkään todellisesta kiireestä vaan siitä, että tekijä ei malta keskittyä ja tehdä asioita kunnolla.
_huitaista_: tarkoittaa (myös) epätarkkaa lyömistä "sinne päin"; esimerkiksi kärpästä voi huitaista, kun se tulee korvan juureen pörräämään. _Huitaisemalla tehty_ on nopeasti ja huonosti tehty. Kyseessä on kertasuoritus, ei jatkuva toiminta.
_hutaista_: tämänkin tuloksena nopea ja huolimaton kertasuoritus.
_hoppuilla_: ei kuvaa tekemistä vaan pikemminkin tekijän mielentilaa, kärsimätöntä halua tehdä jotain, vaikka voisi olla viisaampaa odottaa ja ajatella asiaa.
_hätiköidä_: merkitykseltään lähellä edellistä, mutta käytetään ennen kaikkea kuvaamaan päätöksentekoa. _Hätiköity päätös_ on tehty liian nopeasti, ennen kuin kaikki siihen vaikuttavat asiat ovat tiedossa.
_hätäillä_: tämäkin kuvaa tekijän mielentilaa: hänellä on sisäinen tarve toimia nopeasti, vaikka todellista aihetta siihen ei ole. Tekijä ehkä pelkää, että jotain pahaa tapahtuu aivan pian, ellei hän toimi nopeasti.
_hutiloida_: samantapainen kuin _huitaista_ ja _hutaista_, mutta jatkuvana toimintana. Hutilointiin liittyy usein se, että joitakin tehtävän osia tehdään huonosti tai niitä jää kokonaan tekemättä.
_söhlätä_: tämä on minun korvissani kaikkein epämääräisin näistä verbeistä. Minulle tulee mielleyhtymä henkilöstä, joka sekaantuu asiaan, joka ei hänelle kuulu, ja jättää jälkeensä lähinnä sotkua.
_koheltaa_: tarkoittaa liian innokasta ja vauhdikasta tekemistä, jossa "vauhti korjaa virheet".
_kohkata_: tämäkin, kuten _söhlätä_, on minulle vähän epämääräinen. Kuvaa ehkä tekijän asennetta, johon liittyy näyttämisenhalua ja suuria eleitä (jotka ehkä tositilanteessa osoittautuvat ontoiksi).


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos! Mielenkiintoista.

Mitä tarkoittaa "vauhti korjaa virheet"?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gavril said:


> Mitä tarkoittaa "vauhti korjaa virheet"?



Leikillinen sanonta, joka tarkoittaa, että kun tekee jotain oikein nopeasti, ei ehkä haittaa, vaikka kaikki ei menisi ihan oikein. Ajattele vaikkapa urheilusuoritusta: komean hypyn jälkeen taitoluistelijan käsi hipaisee jäätä, vaikka se ei saisi osua siihen. Mutta kaikki tapahtuu niin nopeasti, että kukaan ei huomaa osumaa. Silloin "vauhti on korjannut virheen".


----------

